# Festplatte gut Partitionieren (40GB)

## joGonnes

Ich wollte mein Gentoo Linux neu installieren und dabei gleich die Festplatte günstig partitioniern. 

Welche Ordner sollten eine eigene Partition krigen und wie gross (hda gesamt: 40GB)

```

hda1 ==> 100MB /boot

hda2 ==> 512MB swap

hda?????

```

Wie kann man bei cfdisk bzw. fdisk mehr als 4 Partitionen machen und was muss logisch bzw. Primary sein?

MfG

- joGonnes

----------

## wudmx

hi!

also ich hab mir das damals bei mir auch ueberlegt mehr als nur die standard-partitionen (root, boot, swap) zu machen. ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich vielleicht /usr und /var auslagere, aber naja, ich habs nicht gemacht, weil ich nicht weiss, ob es wirklich dadurch schneller wird, wenn man das macht. hab da kenie ahnung, vielleicht kann mir / dir das mal jemand sagen!

zu deinem partitionierungsproblem: also ich wuerde /dev/hda3 als primary anlegen, und dann halt /dev/hda5 = root, /dev/hda6 = /usr und /dev/hda7 = /var... 

ganz einfach :-)

----------

## joGonnes

vorallem ob es schneller wird oder was es sonst für vorteile bring würde micht interesiern.

Zudem noch wie ich die Partitionen dann dimensionieren sollte.

MfG

joGonnes

----------

## sOuLjA

Also ich würd das home verzeichnis auf eine eigene partition machen, weil man im grunde alles dort gelagert hat, configs usw. oder runtergeladene dinge und man dann problemlos alles löschen kann falls man gentoo neu drauf machen muss ohne die home partition zu löschen, wenn alles fertig ist muss man sie nur noch einbinden und fertig

----------

## eryvile

 *joGonnes wrote:*   

> vorallem ob es schneller wird oder was es sonst für vorteile bring würde micht interesiern.
> 
> Zudem noch wie ich die Partitionen dann dimensionieren sollte.
> 
> 

 

So lange sich alles auf einer Platte befindet, dürftest Du keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile feststellen dürfen. Bei mehreren Platten dagegen schon: ich erinnere mich vage an das Installationshandbuch von Suse 6.3, in dem bei der Paritionierung bei mehreren Platten vorgeschlagen wurde /usr und /usr/lib (oder /usr/local, ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern) auf zwei unterschiedliche Platten zu verteilen aufgrund von Geschwindigkeitsvorteilen. Swap auf mehrere Platten zu verteilen macht daher durchaus auch Sinn  :Cool: 

Unter dieser Adresse findest Du einen recht guten FAQ zu der Problematik, über manche Vorschläge darin kann man sich streiten (swap = 3xphysical RAM halte ich bei den heutigen Hauptspeichergrößen >=256MB für übertrieben), aber prinzipiell passt das schon. Was bei Gentoo auf jeden Fall zu beachten ist, ist die Tatsache, dass portage beim Kompilieren ziemlich viel in /var/tmp/portage schreibt. Die entsprechende Partition sollte daher auf jeden Fall etwas größer ausgelegt werden, 5GB sollten aber genügen (auch für OO  :Wink: ).

hope I could help!

Edit: Was ich völlig vergaß, ich habe zu Hause meine 40 Gig Platte nach Schema F paritioniert: 

hda1 /boot

hda2 swap

hda3 /

/home und /usr/portage/distfiles liegen auf einem NFS-Server, außerdem habe ich mir auf der Platte, just in case, noch ca. 15 Gig freien Platz gelassen, so für die Zukunft und weitere Partitionen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

soweit ich weiss wird auf die vorderen sektoren schneller zugegriffen als auf die späteren, es macht also sinn, das system "vorne" auf der platte zu installieren.

ich habe folgendes setup:

hda1 /boot 100 megs

hda2 /        5 gigs, derzeit 1,6 frei

hda3 extended mit

hda5 1 gig swap (viel zuviel, ich beleg im normalfall maximal 100 megs, habe 512 ram)

hda6 /home (die restlichen 69 gigs)

installiert ist X mit kde und krimskrams, auf der / liegt auch ein squid mit ca. 500 megs und ca. 700 megs distfiles, die sich so angesammelt haben.

kompiliert wird im normalfall auf der /-partition, bei openoffice ist mir letztens der platz ausgegangen aber das kann man ja mit "PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/portage" in der make.conf umgehen  :Smile: 

für /opt /var und was weiss ich alles jeweils ne eigene partition machen mag ich einfach deshalb nicht, weil auf der einen partition dann immer der platz fehlt, der auf der anderen zuviel ist   :Sad: 

----------

## piso77

Wird denn eine Partition, die ich mit cfdisk als erstes erstelle/partitioniere und dort am Anfang der Tabelle steht auch wirklich auf der Platte innen angelegt, oder schaltet sich da die Festplatten Firmware ein und legt die woanders an??

Ich hate letzens eine kleine Diskussion mit meinem Chef, da ich immer die SWAP Partition ans Ende der Tabelle (nach aussen auf der Festplatte) lege, da die dort ja schneller dreht und so auch schneller mehr Daten ohne "Arm" (Kamm oder wie das heisst) Bewegung oder besser gesagt Spurwechsel lesen kann.

Er meinte, daß ich halt nicht sicher sein kann, daß sich die Partition auch wirklich außen befinden würde.

Abgesehen davon, daß dieser Thread 1.5 Jahre alt ist und man die SWAP Partition eigentlich nicht so oft braucht, daß sie diesen "schnellen" Platz haben müste, hat mich dieser Gedanke doch ins Grübeln gebracht .....

Naja ....

Als denn!

----------

## py-ro

Du kannst dir wirklichnicht sicher sein ob die dann aussenliget aus folgenden Gründen:

Haben Platten meistens mehrere Platten(was für ein Satz)

Greift evt das Defekt Management der Platte ein und verlagert einige Sektoren

Wenn du schnellen Swap haben willst verteile diesen mit jeweils gleicher Priorität auf mehrere Platten, der Kernel sollte den Swap dann ähnlichem einem RAID Verbund ansprechen.

MfG

----------

## py-ro

Noch was zu den Partitionen

Wenn man /usr auf eine eigene Partition legt, kann man diese ro mounten und das System läuft trotzdem normal.

Das macht es angreifern wieder etwas schwerer.

Nur für Updates muss man sie dann remounten.

----------

